
How Software Can Heal the Mental Health System - acoravos
http://a16z.com/2016/12/07/mental-health-tech/
======
tcj_phx
The mental health system is broken because psychiatry was captured by the
pharmaceutical industry in the 1980's. Robert Whitaker's book _Anatomy of an
Epidemic_ [1] examines how commonly-used drug treatments actually worsen
patients' mental health, and chronicles the capture of the American
Psychiatric Association.

[1]
[http://robertwhitaker.org/robertwhitaker.org/Anatomy%20of%20...](http://robertwhitaker.org/robertwhitaker.org/Anatomy%20of%20an%20Epidemic.html)

In spite of everything, science is making a little bit of progress in
understanding why people have various mental conditions. For the most part,
patients are 'exhausted', because of poor metabolism, malnourishment, etc.
Inflammation is a huge factor, as is cortisol deficiency.

I've posted some links before - see my comment history.

